# Gnome 2.2 dal portage tree

## ssj6it

ciao a tutti, w questo forum  :Very Happy: 

ho un problema con gentoo..

quando cerco di compilare gnome, mi da sempre errore

sulle librerie Pango, ho provato a deletare i file dal distfiles

e riscaricarlo, ma niente  :Sad: 

da cosa può dipendere?

thx

----------

## bsolar

Ciao,

innanzitutto sarebbe il caso di rendere disponibili i messaggi d'errore.

Ad ogni modo, qui ho trovato qualcosa che potrebbe riguardare il tuo problema. Da quel che dicono dovresti provare ad upgradare a XFT 2.0.1-r1.

----------

## ssj6it

```
In file included from pangoxft-private.h:25, 

                 from pangoxft-font.c:26: 

pangoxft.h:37:2: #error "must have Xft version 2 or newer" 

In file included from pangoxft-private.h:25, 

                 from pangoxft-font.c:26: 

pangoxft.h:42: parse error before '*' token 

In file included from pangoxft-font.c:26: 

pangoxft-private.h:36: parse error before "FcPattern" 

pangoxft-private.h:36: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union 

pangoxft-private.h:49: parse error before '}' token 

pangoxft-private.h:52: parse error before "FcPattern" 

pangoxft-private.h:60: parse error before "FcPattern" 

pangoxft-private.h:65: parse error before '*' token 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_get_type': 

pangoxft-font.c:89: sizeof applied to an incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_init': 

pangoxft-font.c:105: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:106: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: At top level: 

pangoxft-font.c:129: parse error before "FcPattern" 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `_pango_xft_font_new': 

pangoxft-font.c:134: `pattern' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:134: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once 

pangoxft-font.c:134: for each function it appears in.) 

pangoxft-font.c:138: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:139: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:142: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:143: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:145: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `get_mini_font': 

pangoxft-font.c:155: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:157: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:166: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:170: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:172: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:172: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:175: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:180: `FcChar8' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:180: parse error before ')' token 

pangoxft-font.c:186: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:187: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:188: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:191: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `draw_box': 

pangoxft-font.c:229: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:231: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:231: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:231: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:233: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:233: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:233: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:233: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:235: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:235: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_real_render': 

pangoxft-font.c:265: `XftGlyphSpec' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:265: parse error before "xft_glyphs" 

pangoxft-font.c:266: `XftCharSpec' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:269: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:285: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:315: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:315: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:316: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:316: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:317: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:317: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:320: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:321: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:321: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:325: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:325: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:326: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:326: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:330: warning: implicit declaration of function `XftDrawGlyphSpec' 

pangoxft-font.c:330: `xft_glyphs' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:330: warning: implicit declaration of function `XftGlyphSpecRender' 

pangoxft-font.c:334: `c' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:334: `chars' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:340: warning: implicit declaration of function `XftDrawCharSpec' 

pangoxft-font.c:343: warning: implicit declaration of function `XftCharSpecRender' 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_get_metrics': 

pangoxft-font.c:434: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:454: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:454: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:458: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:462: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:476: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_dispose': 

pangoxft-font.c:506: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:506: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:507: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_finalize': 

pangoxft-font.c:524: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:525: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:527: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:528: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:530: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:532: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:533: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:535: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:539: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:540: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:543: warning: implicit declaration of function `FcPatternDestroy' 

pangoxft-font.c:543: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_describe': 

pangoxft-font.c:553: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_get_coverage': 

pangoxft-font.c:562: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:562: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_get_glyph_extents': 

pangoxft-font.c:576: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:579: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:591: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:591: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:592: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:592: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:593: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:593: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:600: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:600: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:607: warning: implicit declaration of function `XftGlyphExtents' 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `load_fallback_font': 

pangoxft-font.c:694: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:697: `FC_FAMILY' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:697: `FcTypeString' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:698: `FC_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:698: `FcTypeDouble' undeclared (first use in this function) 

pangoxft-font.c:698: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:707: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `xft_font_get_font': 

pangoxft-font.c:719: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:721: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:723: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:723: warning: implicit declaration of function `FcPatternDuplicate' 

pangoxft-font.c:723: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:723: warning: passing arg 2 of `XftFontOpenPattern' makes pointer from integer without a cast 

pangoxft-font.c:724: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:726: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c:734: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_get_display': 

pangoxft-font.c:770: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_lock_face': 

pangoxft-font.c:815: warning: implicit declaration of function `XftLockFace' 

pangoxft-font.c:815: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_unlock_face': 

pangoxft-font.c:836: warning: implicit declaration of function `XftUnlockFace' 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_get_glyph': 

pangoxft-font.c:863: warning: implicit declaration of function `XftCharIndex' 

pangoxft-font.c: In function `pango_xft_font_has_char': 

pangoxft-font.c:887: warning: implicit declaration of function `XftCharExists' 

make[3]: *** [pangoxft-font.lo] Error 1 

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pango-1.2.1/work/pango-1.2.1/pango' 

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pango-1.2.1/work/pango-1.2.1/pango' 

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pango-1.2.1/work/pango-1.2.1' 

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2 

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.2.1 failed. 

!!! Function src_compile, Line 46, Exitcode 2 

!!! serial make failed
```

sta di fatto che se provo a fare

emerge xft-2.0.1-r1.ebuild

mi da errore di dipendenze su fontcontrol  :Sad: 

----------

## ssj6it

nemmeno con il 2.0.1-r1

và..che palle gnome *****

----------

## Hiro-Pro

 *ssj6it wrote:*   

> nemmeno con il 2.0.1-r1
> 
> và..che palle gnome *****

 

Prova a postare /etc/make.conf

Grazie

----------

## ssj6it

```
# Copyright 2000-2002 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

# 

# Example:

USE="mmx sse apm  xv dga openlg -kde qt qtmt arts evo glo gtkhtml motif

imlib ncurses xmms encode ipv6 ssl crypt perl java X gtk -gnome alsa gpm"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

# -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp, athlon-4,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, duron, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2, pentium3, and

# pentium4. Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

# 

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# Decent examples:

#

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings. If you don't set a CFLAGS above, then comment this line out.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" 
```

ecco..ho provato a unmergiare xft, freetype e fontconfig ma sempre uguale

anke con gli -r1 non và..nn sò + che fare..

----------

## ssj6it

niente eh.. -.-

----------

## m.mascherpa

non so se sia la causa del tuo problema, ma come mai

in make.conf hai un USE -gnome? dovresti averlo attivato

se pensi di utilizzarlo.

----------

## Hiro-Pro

 *ssj6it wrote:*   

> niente eh.. -.-

 

Dacci un attimo  :Smile: ..

Comunque quel "-gnome" non mi piace ne mi sembra logico.

Bye

----------

## ssj6it

anke senza -gnome

da sempre errore.   :Sad: 

----------

## ssj6it

bene..dentro il file pangoxft.h c'è

#include <X11/Xft/Xft.h>

modificandolo con

#include </usr/X11R6/include/Xft/Xft.h>

il tutto si compila miracolosamente a mano..

adesso..c'è un prob le gtk nn si compilano x lo stesso errore

ovvero le path sballate!

mi fate vedere i vostri sym link?

magari me ne manca qualcuno  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Sembra che ti manchi questo un link in /usr/include

cd /usr/include

ln -s ../X11R6/include/X11 X11

Ciao

----------

